# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare >  Cilet jane 10 Shqipetaret me te dalluar gjate historise

## YlliRiaN

Cilet jane 10 Shqipetaret  por edhe ata Ilire me te dalluar gjate historise:
Cilet jane dhjete personat qe dhane me se shumti gjate historise qe dhane me se shumti ne te gjitha fushat?

1.Pirro
2.Teuta
3.Agroni
4.Gjergj Arianiti
5.Leke Dukagjini
6.SKENDERBEU
7.Naim Frasheri
8.Ismajl Qemajli
9.Nene Tereza
10.Adem Jashari

Dhjete emrat qe une dhashe  jane shume pak duke pasur parasysh qe ka shume e shume te tjere te cilet kan dhene shume per atedhe duke filluar nga Iliria e deri ne ditet e sotme per liri e te atedheut te tyre.

----------


## Daja-GONI

> Cilet jane 10 Shqipetaret  por edhe ata Ilire me te dalluar gjate historise:
> Cilet jane dhjete personat qe dhane me se shumti gjate historise qe dhane me se shumti ne te gjitha fushat?
> 
> 1.Pirro
> 2.Teuta
> 3.Agroni
> 4.Gjergj Arianiti
> 5.Leke Dukagjini
> 6.SKENDERBEU
> ...



Cfare mendon kur thua"dhan me se shumti".Shqiptaret me te dalluar ne histori thua ti,si mendon me te dalluar,se i dalluar ne histori ka qene edhe Ali Shukriu,edhe Rrahman Morina e disa te tjere.
Pra edhe njehere pyetja ime :maci: fare top liste je duke kerkuar?

----------


## YlliRiaN

> Cfare mendon kur thua"dhan me se shumti".Shqiptaret me te dalluar ne histori thua ti,si mendon me te dalluar,se i dalluar ne histori ka qene edhe Ali Shukriu,edhe Rrahman Morina e disa te tjere.
> Pra edhe njehere pyetja imefare top liste je duke kerkuar?


Po mir tema eshte ne te gjitha sferat  pa marre parasysh se cfare kontributi kan dhene ata

----------


## YlliRiaN

> Cfare mendon kur thua"dhan me se shumti".Shqiptaret me te dalluar ne histori thua ti,si mendon me te dalluar,se i dalluar ne histori ka qene edhe Ali Shukriu,edhe Rrahman Morina e disa te tjere.
> Pra edhe njehere pyetja imefare top liste je duke kerkuar?


E njeri e kam fjalen ta te cilet kane dhene jeten per liri e  jo per ata te cilet kane qen sherbetre te armikut  ne rregull,se di mire kush kan qene keta dy qe po i permend ti mire

----------


## Scion

1. Alexandri i Madh
2. Pirro i Epirit
3. Justiniani
4. Skenderbeu
5. Buzuku
6. Ismail Qemali
7. Isa Boletini
8. Theofan Noli
9. Nene Tereza
10. Adem Jashari

----------


## Daja-GONI

> Po mir tema eshte ne te gjitha sferat  pa marre parasysh se cfare kontributi kan dhene ata


Qamili i Vogel
Ibrahim Tukici
Vaqe Zela
Aziz Salihu

...qe sa per fillim

----------


## BEHARI

Gzim kruja
Bujar qamili 
Nexhmie pagarusha
vace zela
Maqo Lakrori!!

...sa per hyrje

----------


## edona

nuk do te thote qe te jene te gjithe te vdekur apo jo, ban edhe ndonje i gjalle

skenderbeu
leke dukagjini
at gjergj fishta
ismail kadare
nene tereza
adem jashari
naim frasheri


keta po me kujtohen per momentin

----------


## Scion

> Gzim kruja
> Bujar qamili 
> Nexhmie pagarusha
> vace zela
> Maqo Lakrori!!
> 
> ...sa per hyrje


Harrove Getoarin

----------


## BEHARI

Adem Jashari------------------Hero i Kombit
Ismail Qemali-----------....................Hero i Kombit
Isa Boletini.....................................Hero i kombit
Cerciz Topulli..................................Hero i kombit
Bajram Curri ..................................Hero i kombit
Luigj Gurakuqi................................Hero i kombit
Pasko Vasa.....................................herom i kombit
Gjergj kastrioti Skender beu hero i "krishterimit"
Gjergj Fishta...................................Hero i kombit
Hafiz Sabri Koci................................hero i Demokracise
Azem Hajdari ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,Hero i Demokracise


ka dhe plot te tjere por keq jane kerkuar nga hapsi i temes!!

----------


## derjansi

> Adem Jashari------------------Hero i Kombit
> Ismail Qemali-----------....................Hero i Kombit
> Isa Boletini.....................................Hero i kombit
> Cerciz Topulli..................................Hero i kombit
> Bajram Curri ..................................Hero i kombit
> Luigj Gurakuqi................................Hero i kombit
> Pasko Vasa.....................................herom i kombit
> *Gjergj Kastrioti Skender beu...........hero i "krishterimit"
> Hafiz Sabri Koci................................hero i Demokracise*
> ...


Hafizi ke 10 shqiptaret ma te shquar?

po ca ***** ka ba hafizi per shqiptaret bre?

qef me qef bonte hafizi
mish ne hell pilaf orizi
hallva thoshte me deshir 
asht ma e mira ambelsir
shllap e shllup ni kusi
sthoshte kurr mjaft ai
po ni dit i ra mbi krye 
e ne bark nisi te fryhej
zgjati koken si lejlek
shpejt e shoqja i shtroj n'dyshek
abobo me vdiq e shkoi 
po i jap ni lug voj
jo mor jo foli hafizi 
dhe me zor qafen levizi
po t'me shnoshte ni lug voj
haja hallven qe teproj 

lol

qe ka na krahaso me eliten e kombit behari lol

----------


## BEHARI

> Hafizi ke 10 shqiptaret ma te shquar?
> 
> po ca ***** ka ba hafizi per shqiptaret bre?
> 
> qef me qef bonte hafizi
> mish ne hell pilaf orizi
> hallva thoshte me deshir 
> asht ma e mira ambelsir
> shllap e shllup ni kusi
> ...


po as keta prifterinjet qe i futa nuk kane bere gje me shume se hafizi!!
edhe Hafizi i ka bere ja 30vjet burg per liri dhe demokraci!!
keshtu qe shko ke prifti nje here dhe shperlaj ato mekatet e tua!!

----------


## derjansi

> po as keta prifterinjet qe i futa nuk kane bere gje me shume se hafizi!!
> edhe Hafizi i ka bere ja 30vjet burg per liri dhe demokraci!!
> keshtu qe shko ke prifti nje here dhe shperlaj ato mekatet e tua!!


nuk shof asni prift ke lista jote. vec ni hoxh hafiz

burg kan bo priftat katolik ma shum se kret hoxhallaret e botes bashk po nuk futen njerzit ne top 10 vec se kan bo do vite burg ne komunizem ene sidomos kleriket fetar.

prifti duhet te paguj pare me mu afru mu se se nyj un veten me me fol hoxhallar e priftri e jo ma me me shpla mekatet.

----------


## YlliRiaN

> Adem Jashari------------------Hero i Kombit
> Ismail Qemali-----------....................Hero i Kombit
> Isa Boletini.....................................Hero i kombit
> Cerciz Topulli..................................Hero i kombit
> Bajram Curri ..................................Hero i kombit
> Luigj Gurakuqi................................Hero i kombit
> Pasko Vasa.....................................herom i kombit
> Gjergj kastrioti Skender beu hero i "krishterimit"
> Gjergj Fishta...................................Hero i kombit
> ...


Eshte e vertet por ne teme shkruan per 10 persona e nuk ka gjasa te perfshihen me shume po per kete te gjithe munden me dhene  opinione e tyre se cilet jane me te dalluarit  listes mun ti shtohen me mija por temen e kam zgjedhe vetm per 10 persona qe mendoni ju qe duhet te dallohen

----------


## Llapi

Cilet jane 10 Shqipetaret me te dalluar gjate historise 

Heroit e Kombit te gjall apo te vdekur
1) Skender Beu
2) Adem Jashari
3) Ismail Qemali
4) Adem Demaçi
5) Hashim Thaçi

Tradhtaret e Kombit te gjall apo te vdekur

6) Esat Pash Toptani
7) Ibrahim Rugova
8) Ali Shukriu
9) Tahir Zema
10) Rrahman Morina

----------


## BEHARI

> Cilet jane 10 Shqipetaret me te dalluar gjate historise 
> 
> Heroit e Kombit te gjall apo te vdekur
> 1) Skender Beu
> 2) Adem Jashari
> 3) Ismail Qemali
> 4) Adem Demaçi
> 5) Hashim Thaçi
> 
> ...


LlAPi....!
po avash more burre se ashtu si thua ti  po i bie qe 50%te jene heroj e 50%te jene tradhetare!!

----------


## white-knight

> 1. Alexandri i Madh
> 2. Pirro i Epirit
> 3. Justiniani
> 4. Skenderbeu
> 5. Buzuku
> 6. Ismail Qemali
> 7. Isa Boletini
> 8. Theofan Noli
> 9. Nene Tereza
> 10. Adem Jashari


Po Teuten e le jashte top 10  :perqeshje:

----------


## Llapi

> LlAPi....!
> po avash more burre se ashtu si thua ti  po i bie qe 50%te jene heroj e 50%te jene tradhetare!!


jo more burr nuk mendoi ashtu 
po ky burri i kish kerkue nja 10 shqiptar ma te dalluar 
e nuk e kish cek a per te mire a per prap tradhti 
une i dhash 5 me 5

----------


## kiniku

Off topic.

Nipi i Ismail Qemajlit ka botuar nje liber ne gjuhen gjermane te cilen fatkeqsisht nuk e njoh. Por, me eshte thene se plaku eshte paraqitur si njeri i dobet intelektualisht dhe me karakter labil. Pershkruhet se gjate karrieres se tij ne Turqi ka qene spiun dhe oportunist dhe se me 1912 roli i tij ishte krejt periferik edhe pse ne kemi mesuar ndryshe. 

Kjo lart ishte vetem nje info nese dikush qe njeh gjuhen gjermane dhe qe eshte i interesuar mund te blej dhe lexon anen tjeter te vertetes. Titullin e librit mund t'a gjej fare lehte.

----------


## Scion

> Po Teuten e le jashte top 10


Ne fakt isha ne medyshje Justiniani apo Teuta? Ke gjykon ti? Personalisht Justiniani, sepse ka bere me shume per Ilirine ne Teresi. Thuhet qe fortifikoj dhe meremetoi gjith Qytetet Ilirie (nuk kam burim per kete).

----------

